# She got a donk



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

Post pics of your TTs ass


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

haha i love this thread


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm need a closeup


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

back in the day


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

weakstyles. said:


> back in the day


omg so proper:thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

cheers


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Craptastic Cell pic but all I have at work. :thumbup:


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

Needs more low!


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm in...Have a look at my tush Guise!!!


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

On The Grind said:


> Post pics of your TTs ass


there is a nice booty on the left past your car


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

paullee said:


> I'm in...Have a look at my tush Guise!!!


Paul,

very nice a$$. turned out sweet!

cheers.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

I like them phat booties with thick thighs!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

Chubby chaser


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Paul,
> 
> very nice a$$. turned out sweet!
> 
> cheers.


Thanks Robert! Your [email protected]@ was the inspiration for mine..:laugh:.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Ill play! Heres ma boooty! eace:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)




----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

SoloGLI said:


>


Winner


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

here is my a$$


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I like mine shaved..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Side-Ass Count?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The side ass. Not as good as the side boob, but just as exciting.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Neb what spoiler is that? Looks pretty nice


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Hofele Turbo :heart:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

My ass prior the exhaust


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

Lumpy Canadian TT Ass


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

does this count?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Ass-tacular.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> My ass prior the exhaust


Your ass is sagging:laugh:


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

320hpBlackTT said:


> My ass prior the exhaust


Dude what bumper is that


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

papasmurf133 said:


> Dude what bumper is that


Custom fiberglass. You don't want to know how long it took us to make it lol


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Custom fiberglass. You don't want to know how long it took us to make it lol


lol that bumper caused the most drama this forum has ever experienced


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Not that one lol. Cablekid's did


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

papasmurf133 said:


> Dude what bumper is that


Regula tunings new gtrs kit


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> lol that bumper caused the most drama this forum has ever experienced


Rofls


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

trixx said:


>


Something about a TT's Badonk-kadonk slammed & sitting on the ground just does it for me...

WINNING!!!!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Closest I got..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Regula tunings new gtrs kit


Damn you should have played along


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Damn you should have played along


Even I don't like to screw with people haha


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

Accident happened 6/3 still dont have her back. Refused pick up friday due to horrible body work on passanger rear quarter panel. They refused to total the car and then refused to cut out and replace both quarters. Insurance company does/will not like me after I call today...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

how would you even fix that without replacing quarters? did they just weld sections in?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

New panels are a must. Even if they claim to be able to remove dents just go elsewhere


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

My bare ass at night lols


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> New panels are a must. Even if they claim to be able to remove dents just go elsewhere


Any shop can only do the work the insurance company approves. The driver side was cut out and a new one welded in. IDK how they attempted to fix the passenger side, looked like poop. Sucks, most states the car would be imediate total due to having to remove quarter and inner quarter on a unibody car, but not good old FL. :banghead:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I know a good body shop that can buff that out. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> I know a good body shop that can buff that out. :laugh::laugh:


Hahahahahaha x2
I know one that will do it .....but its gonna be a million dollars hahaha


----------



## okiedog (Jun 9, 2008)

my brain knows they're just cars, but try telling my erection that


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

okiedog said:


> my brain knows they're just cars, but try telling my erection that


I have a raging clue


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

okiedog said:


> my brain knows they're just cars, but try telling my erection that


If you experience an erection lasting more then 4 hours contact a doctor immediately.


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> If you experience an erection lasting more then 4 hours contact a doctor immediately.


Idk about you but I'd rather contact a female who's DTF


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

trixx said:


>


I like this. :thumbup:

Steve


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> cheers


Curious on how hard it was to get the paint to match?

I had just the front bumper plate repainted and they are having a bitch of a time getting the AG to match.

Makes me wonder what it's gonna be like when I get the hood, etc repainted...:sly:

Steve


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

SteveAngry said:


> Curious on how hard it was to get the paint to match?
> 
> I had just the front bumper plate repainted and they are having a bitch of a time getting the AG to match.
> 
> ...


Damn difficult, but it is possible with the right guys. My paint guys couldn't get a good match so rather than painting it "close", they called in an expert from the paint supplier. The rep "cooked" up the proper color match on site.

In the above pic, the rear valance and hatch are new paint. the bumper is 11yr old paint.
In the below pic, the rear bumper door and mirror are 11 yr old paint. Hatch, rear valance, rear quarters, front fender, side skirt, entire roof and side rails/pillars, and hood are new.












below, only front bumper and door/mirror are old. all else new.











cheers and good luck.


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## mattdoscher (Feb 22, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup: for OP using my picture


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

How about a bit of British ass for ya 


























Charlie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Glad to see your ass isn't in any of the pics this time Charlie :sly::laugh:


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Where are your reverse lights???


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

M-Power M3 said:


> Closest I got..


lol...thought that was my car for a sec...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

mbaron said:


> Where are your reverse lights???


Euro tails


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> Damn difficult, but it is possible with the right guys. My paint guys couldn't get a good match so rather than painting it "close", they called in an expert from the paint supplier. The rep "cooked" up the proper color match on site.
> 
> In the above pic, the rear valance and hatch are new paint. the bumper is 11yr old paint.
> In the below pic, the rear bumper door and mirror are 11 yr old paint. Hatch, rear valance, rear quarters, front fender, side skirt, entire roof and side rails/pillars, and hood are new.
> ...


Thanks for the info. Would you mind PMing me with what it cost you to do the repaint? 

I'd like to get an idea of what it'd cost...

I want to redo the hood and front quarter panels on mine.

Steve


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

$249 at Maaco, $6700+ at a professional body shop. 

Actually, they did two bills with two crews because I was in for repair of hail damage (insurance company bill); plus remove spoiler, remove roof antenna, fix/paint roof rail corrosion, paint and install votex kit (my bill.) So I had a lot more body work (on my bill and the insurance company bill) than what someone would need if they were just getting a partial or full respray.

I had hail damage on fenders, door sill, roof, hatch, rear quarters, hood. So, body/paint work for those was charged to the insurance company. I paid to fill/weld the holes on the hatch and roof once the spoiler and antenna were removed, plus paint and install the votex, plus repair a fender scrape on the driver side rear quarter,plus repair the corrosion on the roof rails. Basically, everything was repainted on the car except for doors and bumpers. 

I think if you take it to a first rate body shop, you should be able to have the hood and fenders done for about $1000-2000. Maybe less depending on the prep work. Quality and cost is all in the prep work and good prep work takes time = money. The actual paint part is less than half of the bill. 

Get two to three estimates. Even the mega-shops like collision king are expensive and I'm not so sure about their quaity. 

Also, ask what they are going to do about matching the paint. Fading over time is guaranteed so the factory paint code will not match any more, but it is a place to start. They are going to need to custom-mix the paint, spray several samples, and match in several different light settings. If they are not prepared to do this, find a shop that will. On the morning they painted mine, they showed me 5 different samples they'd mixed up. The real one was really off. I thought one was dead on and said I was happy with it. The headpainter said, " no, its not." Then we carried the bumper to the doorway, with indirect light. The difference began to be evident to me. Then we went outside to the direct sunlight and it was really obvious. Then he jokingly said, 'do you want me to paint with this color?" In house, they were unable to match my paint to their satisfaction so they called in an expert from the paint supplier. He mixed the color and we again took the samples, with the bumper to compare the two in the different light settings...final was really dead-on to my 11 yr old paint. 

FWIW, Last year i had a severe door ding repaired on my 2005 TT. they had to respray the full door and blend into the quarter panel and fender. Collision King estimate was just under $500. Private shop the audi dealer uses estimated just over $400. I obvious went with the private shop and the work was exceptional. 

cheers


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)




----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

XXX 1.8T said:


>


This is my favorite.:thumbup:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

TTC2k5 said:


> Also, ask what they are going to do about matching the paint. Fading over time is guaranteed so the factory paint code will not match any more, but it is a place to start. They are going to need to custom-mix the paint, spray several samples, and match in several different light settings. If they are not prepared to do this, find a shop that will. On the morning they painted mine, they showed me 5 different samples they'd mixed up. The real one was really off. I thought one was dead on and said I was happy with it. The headpainter said, " no, its not." Then we carried the bumper to the doorway, with indirect light. The difference began to be evident to me. Then we went outside to the direct sunlight and it was really obvious. Then he jokingly said, 'do you want me to paint with this color?" In house, they were unable to match my paint to their satisfaction so they called in an expert from the paint supplier. He mixed the color and we again took the samples, with the bumper to compare the two in the different light settings...final was really dead-on to my 11 yr old paint.


Sir, you have found the best bodyshop in the World. Keep them in business with as many referrals as you can! In my city, I can't even find a single shop that doesn't think fisheyes, orange peel, etc., are normal parts of the painting process


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

jbrehm said:


> Sir, you have found the best bodyshop in the World. Keep them in business with as many referrals as you can! In my city, I can't even find a single shop that doesn't think fisheyes, orange peel, etc., are normal parts of the painting process


I did and I do. I know of at least 4 here locally that have taken their cars in after seeing the work they did on mine. I love whoreing for those guys because of the great job they did on mine.

cheers


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

My friend and 2 nimbus


----------

